# to my east texas mimb buddies



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

guys i had a hail of a time saturday .. will ride with yall anytime... filthy, notorious, josh, randy, and cant forget bigbaldA .sorry i forgot your forum name... yall are good folks.... cant wait for the next time hopefully soon.. :rockn:.. will be posting pic's and video's shortly


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah, Had a good time for sure. Definitely need to do it again sometime


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys have my number and you know how to find me on here, dont be afraid to make a call. We really enjoyed it and definately wanna do it again. I dont have anything but good to say about all of you guys...well except Walker lol (just kidding)


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwhahahahahaahah you got jokes .. maybe next time i will not have to stop and pick my cooler up so much.. filthy i wonder if that 11 hr sunk brute is still running ......


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

lol the cooler was your trademark that day! If you still havnt got it fixed by next time then we'll continue on the count how many times it falls game. I was kinda curious about his brute myself...I think I woulda cried if that'd been me. Oh by the way, notice I'm a subscribing member now???? I went ahead and did it, gotta get me some stickers and a shirt so I can represent out on the trail lol.


----------



## Big A (Mar 26, 2009)

Had a good time myself and looking forward to riding again, hope to have the fourwheeler driving right next time so i can bring it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> lol the cooler was your trademark that day! If you still havnt got it fixed by next time then we'll continue on the count how many times it falls game. I was kinda curious about his brute myself...I think I woulda cried if that'd been me. Oh by the way, notice I'm a subscribing member now???? I went ahead and did it, gotta get me some stickers and a shirt so I can represent out on the trail lol.


 
yea i would have been crying too .. his wife still didn't look to happy... lmao.. don't know but his buddy that was questioning my theory on changing the oil came up to me at the rope swing and said you were right we had to change the oil... i wanted to say no shat shirlock .. but just i know ..lol... get in touch with donna she will hook you up with the shirts .. the cooler will be fixed....big a get your 4 wheeler fixed son ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I guess looking at our two brutes setting there beside that hole with practically everything done to them just wasnt convincing enough for him that you or I would know anything about them lol...


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Man we need to get a ride together again when i get the brute all back together... im not gonna sell it just gonna go in a redo everything.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

muddnfool said:


> Hey Man we need to get a ride together again when i get the brute all back together... im not gonna sell it just gonna go in a redo everything.


Get in touch...I'm the only one outta the bunch that doesnt live close by but I'm game anytime if circumstances permit me to go.

What do you gotta redo?


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Get in touch...I'm the only one outta the bunch that doesnt live close by but I'm game anytime if circumstances permit me to go.
> 
> What do you gotta redo?


I had to put a new motor in it before mud nats. and i had to put all the snorkels and everything back together in a hurry so i cut a few corners and i payed the price. im just goin to redo my snorks new wheels and tires dynatek etc.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

don't forget about me kracka!!!!!!!!!! you know i always wanna go.


----------

